# Preferred SIM Card for Thailand ?



## karinasf (Mar 17, 2010)

I will be travelling to Bangkok soon and was wondering which brand of sim card you guys would recommend? I will be using my T-Mobile Samsung phone.

Any advice cheerfully accepted.

K.


----------



## taramaria (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi again!

I have a DTAC sim which is pretty good. They have stacks of "promotions" here so you should ask for those before you decide on any particular brand. If you'll be calling internationally, I think 12Call has a good international call promotion on at the moment but best to decide what your priorities are (sms cost, local call cost, international calls, Blackberry usage, internet access on your phone, network coverage outside Bangkok etc) and chat to the sales staff about which promotions they have on that will best suit you. 

They sell sim cards everywhere here but if you wanna chat to someone about what you'd like from your package, best to head for one of the malls (Siam Paragon etc) and have a chat. They have DTAC and True Mobile stores there so if you have the time, you can shop around... My experience has been that inside BKK (network coverage) and all the promotions considered, it's all pretty much of a muchness though.


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

I use 12Call, cheap calls, internet access, not found anywhere I couldn't get coverage. One thing that pees me off is that on the pay-as-you-go there is an expiry on the credit (you have paid for) - don't use in time, you loose it. 12Call also gives free money every time you top up (free time in reality of course). Lots adverts selling services texted in all the time - often 2 a day!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

KhwaamLap said:


> I use 12Call, cheap calls, internet access, not found anywhere I couldn't get coverage. One thing that pees me off is that on the pay-as-you-go there is an expiry on the credit (you have paid for) - don't use in time, you loose it. 12Call also gives free money every time you top up (free time in reality of course). Lots adverts selling services texted in all the time - often 2 a day!


Have you sussed out why there are different expiry terms with 12Call? Mine seems to be 12 months now. I'm sure it was only a couple of months in the early days...


----------



## Acid_Crow (May 11, 2009)

I use D-tac nowadays, mostly because that's what my friends use, so cheaper calls. They also have a decent loyalty program, where (not me, but my wife, since she's been with them for years), gets alot of free calls and cheaper international calls.

I used 1-2-call a couple of years ago. After going back to Scandinavia to work, I lost my credit and my number (the sim card was useless) after only 3 months. D-tac has been more generous to me with a 6-month inactivity period.. I think im up to 1 year now, though..


----------

